# Instant Light Charcoal W/ Minion Method



## meat hunter (Jan 24, 2010)

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Was over at the Virtual Weber Bullet lookin for info on lump charcoal and came across this article. Right now, I am a stick burner but will have a backwoods clone this Spring and thought this might be useful for those who use the minion method in their smokers, especially any of our new members. I looked for a similar article here at smf, but could find one. [/font]

*[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Avoid Instant Light Charcoal[/font]*
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Instant light charcoal        containing lighter fluid, such as Kingsford Match Light, should not be        used in the WSM for low and slow barbecuing.[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]When using the          Minion Method, the continual lighting        of fresh briquettes "will cause lighter fluid to permeate the meat,"        according to Kingsford's Web site. It also states that "adding (Match        Light) to an existing fire may also cause a flare-up."[/font]


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 24, 2010)

That stuff is nasty for any kind of use.  But certainly for a minion method.  Just that constant bath in fluid would possibly make you sick.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 24, 2010)

much like using lighter fluid is taboo,  using briquettes soaked in lighter fluid aka.. instant light charcoal is not recommended


I use lump, or competition briquettes in my WSM,  preferrably lump as it cooks hotter, and leaves less ash.

i dont use the minion method, I use the K.I.S.S. method.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

I would say that it speaks for itself and it wouldn't be a good choice for low and slow. You might set it up that way but it ill burn up with a quickness. The flavor would be pretty  darn bad too.


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 24, 2010)

GOOD POST!!

Although YES, it has been said here before, and for the sake of the newbies will be emphasized, DO NOT USE LIGHTER FLUID or briquets that SELF LIGHT when smoking meat. Some here have also said NOT to use the wooden starter sticks either...

I always just use my 'chimney' and newspaper with my plumbers torch to get it going good... Once the Minion method is started it needs nothing else but some attending to.

LUMP IN A CHIMNEY IS A FIREWORKS SHOW!!!!


----------

